# Suppliers of Gym Equipment for Diplomats in UAE



## wwilliams (Apr 6, 2013)

What are some Gym Equipment Suppliers to Diplomats in UAE?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

do you mean who ships gym equipment to UAE? :confused1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a friend who specializes inshipping gym equipment to diplomats in the UAE, but unfortunately he's on holiday. Sorry I can't help


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

There is a building on the same road as the big fibreglass plant in the area between Dubai Investment Park 2 (DIP) and Jebel Ali Free Zone that had a big sign on it with regards to gym equipment.

All importers will be in the Free Zone area, as this allows them to move commodities without incurring any tax. If you take it into Dubai itself, then I think it might be 5%.

Sorry I don't know the name of it, but it was definately there last week.


----------



## hildrethg (Apr 16, 2013)

There is this company called Flemingo Diplomatic at headquartered at Jebel Ali Free Zone, They sell Duty Free Gym Equipments to Diplomats.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

hildrethg said:


> There is this company called Flemingo Diplomatic at headquartered at Jebel Ali Free Zone, They sell Duty Free Gym Equipments to Diplomats.


excellent to know, your not the same guy who asked the question are you ?


----------

